# Rooster needs some prayers



## The Original Rooster (Jul 6, 2021)

My Doctor is pretty certain that I have Lyme disease. He went ahead and started me on the antibiotics to treat it pending the results of my blood test later this week.
My advice to all of you is Permanone, Deet, Permethrin, or whatever it takes to keep ticks off of you because you don't want this I can promise you. Along with a low grade fever, I have some pretty severe joint pain in my wrists, elbows, knees, and ankles and my ankles are both swollen. This all started late last week. The Doctor says I can expect some relief within 48 hours of starting the Doxycycline but that I'll be on it for the next 30-40 days to clear the infection.
Prayers for a quick and total recovery would be appreciated!


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 6, 2021)

Hate to hear that.  Prayers for a fast recovery


----------



## Hoss (Jul 6, 2021)

I HATE ticks.  Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 6, 2021)

Prayers indeed. Get better soon.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 6, 2021)

Prayers for healing and comfort.


----------



## specialk (Jul 6, 2021)

good luck RT!! prayers to you!!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 6, 2021)

We gotcha bro, prayers!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 6, 2021)

Thinking about you here, man!


----------



## bany (Jul 6, 2021)

You got it rooster, shed that mess soon.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 6, 2021)

You got ‘em Rooster, hope you feel better soon. I got diagnosed with Lyme twenty two years ago. Finally got a negative test but not sure it ever actually goes away.  My current Dr believes it goes in to remission as opposed to being cured. Prayers buddy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2021)

You got it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 6, 2021)

You got it bro.  I hope it clears quickly with no lingering effects.  Ticks are worse than I have ever seen them before here.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 6, 2021)

great that you caught it early!


----------



## Redbow (Jul 6, 2021)

Prayers sent for a quick healing Rooster. Not only do I hate ticks I am honestly afraid of them when I see what they have done and can do to some people.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 6, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> My Doctor is pretty certain that I have Lyme disease. He went ahead and started me on the antibiotics to treat it pending the results of my blood test later this week.
> My advice to all of you is Permanone, Deet, Permethrin, or whatever it takes to keep ticks off of you because you don't want this I can promise you. Along with a low grade fever, I have some pretty severe joint pain in my wrists, elbows, knees, and ankles and my ankles are both swollen. This all started late last week. The Doctor says I can expect some relief within 48 hours of starting the Doxycycline but that I'll be on it for the next 30-40 days to clear the infection.
> Prayers for a quick and total recovery would be appreciated!


Yessir,prayers sent


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 6, 2021)

Prayers for you going up from the Big Bend!


----------



## fredw (Jul 6, 2021)

Prayers lifted Rooster.


----------



## SLY22 (Jul 6, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> My Doctor is pretty certain that I have Lyme disease. He went ahead and started me on the antibiotics to treat it pending the results of my blood test later this week.
> My advice to all of you is Permanone, Deet, Permethrin, or whatever it takes to keep ticks off of you because you don't want this I can promise you. Along with a low grade fever, I have some pretty severe joint pain in my wrists, elbows, knees, and ankles and my ankles are both swollen. This all started late last week. The Doctor says I can expect some relief within 48 hours of starting the Doxycycline but that I'll be on it for the next 30-40 days to clear the infection.
> Prayers for a quick and total recovery would be appreciated!



Will do!


----------



## Triple C (Jul 6, 2021)

Prayers brother!  Hope you are back up n swinging in short order.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2021)

Rooster,

My Prayers are being sent up for you in hopes that you can get the proper treatments for this disease and hopefully be able to rebound from it somewhat ASAP.

I know that for the better part of 10 plus years, I was always afraid of getting a tick bite so I sprayed my boots, and jeans etc really well.  I also tried my best to check as closely as possible before getting back in my vehicle to drive 40 miles home and then again as I would try to shower as quickly as possible when I got home as well.  I remember back about a year or so ago when I had a very small tick on me and I posted a photo of it here so others could give me some advice.  Thankfully, their thoughts were that it was not a Lone-Star tick and I was really relieved even though I did not find any bite sites on me.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2021)

Praying for you Todd. I do what your brother recommends. Tablespoon of vinegar the night before heading out.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 6, 2021)

Sending prayers, sounds awful. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 6, 2021)

?'s sent Bro. Rooster.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 6, 2021)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery, Im amazed I haven got it yet, Im always forgetting to spray and even when I do I pick a few off every weekend, Im just a tick, chigger and skeeter  magnet,


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hate to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 6, 2021)

Prayers for you, Rooster.  Get well soon.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 6, 2021)

Many thanks everyone! I'm hoping we caught this early and the antibiotics fix me up.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 7, 2021)

Done


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 7, 2021)

You got it bud.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 7, 2021)

I’ve had it. Ain’t no fun at all. I believe a lot of my joint problems and neuropathy issues are a result of the disease.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 7, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I’ve had it. Ain’t no fun at all. I believe a lot of my joint problems and neuropathy issues are a result of the disease.


You reminded me about ticks when I posted about small creek fishing,that probably crossed your mind.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 7, 2021)

When one of us hurts, the rest of us hurt. This could happen to any of us.
 Prayers for a good recovery Rooster...


----------



## Head East (Jul 7, 2021)

Prayers that you find immediate and lasting relief rooster.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 8, 2021)

Prayers to you. People always cringe at me when I apply DEET. I tell them, you don't know anyone that's gotten Lyme or RMSF, clearly. Hope the antibiotics kick in and do their job quickly.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 8, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2021)

Awright, Little Brother, make sure you do what the doctor tells you.


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 8, 2021)

Dang Rooster-  hope you caught it early enough and the medicine knocks it out. Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 9, 2021)

Got an update from the doctor today. Lyme came back negative but Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever came back positive. He seems to think I've had it for a while but I've never had the rash. My immune system was fighting it but it finally got ahead. Anyway, I'm being treated for that and I got another antibiotic shot and a steroid shot today to help with my joint pain. He took another blood sample and is checking me for Chikungunya, a mosquito borne virus, and some other stuff to figure out why my ankles are swollen and all my joints are hurting so bad. Should find out more next week.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 9, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Got an update from the doctor today. Lyme came back negative but Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever came back positive. He seems to think I've had it for a while but I've never had the rash. My immune system was fighting it but it finally got ahead. Anyway, I'm being treated for that and I got another antibiotic shot and a steroid shot today to help with my joint pain. He took another blood sample and is checking me for Chikungunya, a mosquito borne virus, and some other stuff to figure out why my ankles are swollen and all my joints are hurting so bad. Should find out more next week.


You’re now on prayer list


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 10, 2021)

Folks, prayers work. I just got a call from my Doctor that my joint pain may just be the Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever alone. In severe cases, some people do get joint problems like I have. He's still checking me for the mosquito borne virus to be safe though.
If this is the case, steroids will take care of my joint issues and the antibiotics will cure the spotted fever. Best possible news under the circumstances! Keep praying!


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 10, 2021)

That's great news!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Folks, prayers work. I just got a call from my Doctor that my joint pain may just be the Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever alone. In severe cases, some people do get joint problems like I have. He's still checking me for the mosquito borne virus to be safe though.
> If this is the case, steroids will take care of my joint issues and the antibiotics will cure the spotted fever. Best possible news under the circumstances! Keep praying!




Good to hear, Little Brother. If you need us, just holler.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 10, 2021)

Been praying for you.  Good news in post #40 considering what you could be dealing with.  Get well soon!


----------



## Head East (Jul 10, 2021)

That is good news rooster!  Will keep  praying for ya.


----------



## antharper (Jul 10, 2021)

Been praying for good results ! Glad to hear that maybe you are getting better with a quick recovery !


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 11, 2021)

Prayers sent


----------



## Head East (Jul 14, 2021)

How are you feeling Rooster?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 15, 2021)

Head East said:


> How are you feeling Rooster?


I'm feeling better overall but the low grade fevers keep coming and going. They've started me on a steroid pack for the joint paint that I have left and I'll have to stay on the antibiotic twice a day until the fever has been gone for 3 consecutive days. I guess I'm on track from what I've read as these things take a couple of weeks to completely go away.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 15, 2021)

Prayers sent from here,also.


----------



## HuntingFool (Jul 15, 2021)

Good news that you are doing better. Still praying for quick recovery.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2021)

Sure hate this. Did you ever find the tick that bit you?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 15, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure hate this. Did you ever find the tick that bit you?


No, but it was probably one within the past few months although I never saw a rash. Not everyone shows a rash though. My Doctor's opinion was that I've probably been infected a little while but my body was fighting it. I did a bunch of yard work and cut up a few trees on Wednesday the 30th and that exertion and getting hot and worn out was the straw that broke the camel's back so to speak. I went from mild to severe symptoms in just a few days and continued having severe symptoms until shots, steroids and the antibiotic got them under control.
My advice to everyone is use tick prevention heavily and watch tick bites closely, especially the nymph ticks that may have been attached longer and unnoticed. It's worth going to your doctor even if you have only the mildest of rashes or symptoms. DON'T WAIT!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 19, 2021)

Friends, I want to thank everyone for the thoughts and prayers as I finish up my recovery from Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. I'm in the last few days of my treatment and feel normal again. Please learn a lesson from me about this. Never miss using tick repellent when you're in the woods. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 19, 2021)

Happy for the improvement and thanks for the advice.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 19, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Friends, I want to thank everyone for the thoughts and prayers as I finish up my recovery from Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. I'm in the last few days of my treatment and feel normal again. Please learn a lesson from me about this. Never miss using tick repellent when you're in the woods. It's just not worth the risk.


Glad to hear that Rooster! You’ll feel like swimming now.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 19, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Glad to hear that Rooster! You’ll feel like swimming now.


Swam for the first time yesterday evening!


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 19, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Swam for the first time yesterday evening!


Good for the Mayor


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 24, 2021)

Well, the recovery continues. I'm almost done with the antibiotics so technically I'm cured of the RMSF. However, some of the joint pain has returned now that I'm off the steroids. I'll see my Dr. next week and pray that this joint pain is only temporary.


----------



## Head East (Jul 25, 2021)

Some good news there rooster. Prayers that they are just temporary.


----------



## B. White (Jul 25, 2021)

First two times I went outside today I had them on me.  Was in grass 2" high cut yesterday.  They are bad this year.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Jul 29, 2021)

Hope you turned the corner on this Rooster.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 30, 2021)

Wifeshusband said:


> Hope you turned the corner on this Rooster.


Thanks, I appreciate it. They're testing me for some other stuff now. The joint pain and fevers just won't go away. They're thinking it's some kind of autoimmune disorder. Won't know more until the blood test comes back but some of the autoimmune disorders can cause the RMSF tests to come back positive too. I need some relief soon because this joint pain is awful.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 31, 2021)

Well, looks like I spoke too soon.
The good news is that I don't have any autoimmune diseases. All those tests came back negative. The inflammatory markers in my blood were very high though and it's because my RMSF titer test came back even higher than when I was initially diagnosed. The Dr. says I have a particularly severe case. So, I'm back on antibiotics and I'm back on steroids and I'll be seeing an infectious disease specialist and a rheumatologist next week. The steroids are already helping with the joint pain thankfully because last night was the most painful night I've experienced yet. My hands were so bad I couldn't hold a glass of water and could barely walk. After just two steroid pills today I can use my hands again and can walk a little. Still painful, but nowhere near what it was yesterday.
Looks like I'm going to have a long recovery period so I appreciate all the prayers.


----------



## ol bob (Jul 31, 2021)

Hang in there when I had it I was out of work 3 mo. and didn't get back to full time for a year, but everything did get back to normal.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 31, 2021)

ol bob said:


> Hang in there when I had it I was out of work 3 mo. and didn't get back to full time for a year, but everything did get back to normal.


Thanks ol bob, how did they treat yours? Just pill doxycycline or were you ever put on a drip of doxycycline? I've been told they'll even use antibody treatments for it in severe cases.


----------



## ol bob (Jul 31, 2021)

I was in ICU 14 days IV every 4 hrs. almost didn't make it. I know thing have changed since I had it, but what they gave me was some bad stuff.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 31, 2021)

ol bob said:


> I was in ICU 14 days IV every 4 hrs. almost didn't make it. I know thing have changed since I had it, but what they gave me was some bad stuff.


I wouldn't be surprised if they put me in the hospital too just to get me on an IV. We'll see when I speak to the specialist.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2021)

My goodness @RoosterTodd. I had no idea!!! I just got out of the hospital Last Thursday!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 31, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> My goodness @RoosterTodd. I had no idea!!! I just got out of the hospital Last Thursday!


Tick fever get you too or was it covid? I seem to remember something about covid. Glad you're out and moving around!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Tick fever get you too or was it covid? I seem to remember something about covid. Glad you're out and moving around!


No it wasn't tick fever it was Covid. I guess I should've read back some.
How you doing?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 31, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> No it wasn't tick fever it was Covid. I guess I should've read back some.
> How you doing?


I've got a long way to go. I've been under treatment since July 6th and still have it really bad. I'm seeing an infectious disease specialist and a rheumatologist this week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> I've got a long way to go. I've been under treatment since July 6th and still have it really bad. I'm seeing an infectious disease specialist and a rheumatologist this week.


You got my prayers for healing and redemption!


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes sir, continued prayers for you!


----------



## bullgator (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes sir RT, hope your doing better.


----------



## bany (Jul 31, 2021)

Doggone Rooster. I was just catching up and thought you were good there for a minute. Best wishes on back on top soon!


----------



## Head East (Aug 1, 2021)

We’re pullin for you rooster.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2021)

@RoosterTodd I am just now seeing this. Want to include my well wishes along with all the ones these great folks have already sent your way.

Get well soon, brother.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> @RoosterTodd I am just now seeing this. Want to include my well wishes along with all the ones these great folks have already sent your way.
> 
> Get well soon, brother.


Thanks man! Feeling better every day. Still got a ways to go but way better than I was.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Thanks man! Feeling better every day. Still got a ways to go but way better than I was.


Really good to hear. I've heard that stuff can be rough to deal with. And there's probably a lot of people who have it, but may not know exactly what they're dealing with.

Just keep on getting better, bud.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 12, 2021)

Good to hear that you are feeling better each day. I hope you are top notch with your health very soon now. I just don't go into the woods anymore with all the ticks around. God speed Rooster.


----------



## hopper (Aug 16, 2021)

Glad to here your feeling better @RoosterTodd 
Prayers sent Buddy?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Just read all this, prayers sent. I hope you see a full recovery soon.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 5, 2021)

longbowdave1 said:


> Just read all this, prayers sent. I hope you see a full recovery soon.


Thanks, I'm in the home stretch of recovery finally. Don't need the steroids or anything for joint pain now and I've got about 2 1/2 weeks of antibiotics left to take then one more blood test to confirm it's gone. It will turn out to be a nearly 3 month ordeal. 
Always spray for ticks!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 5, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Thanks, I'm in the home stretch of recovery finally. Don't need the steroids or anything for joint pain now and I've got about 2 1/2 weeks of antibiotics left to take then one more blood test to confirm it's gone. It will turn out to be a nearly 3 month ordeal.
> Always spray for ticks!


Hopefully your 100% for the hunting season. Thanks for the update.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 25, 2021)

Well, I took my last antibiotics on Thursday and I'm scheduled to go in for a blood test on Monday to see if I'm finally clear of the Rocky mountain spotted fever after nearly 3 months. I've felt good enough lately to start easing back into some exercise so I mowed grass today with the self propelled push mower. I am more out of shape than normal after 3 months of inactivity. I just about couldn't keep up with the mower!


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 25, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Well, I took my last antibiotics on Thursday and I'm scheduled to go in for a blood test on Monday to see if I'm finally clear of the Rocky mountain spotted fever after nearly 3 months. I've felt good enough lately to start easing back into some exercise so I mowed grass today with the self propelled push mower. I am more out of shape than normal after 3 months of inactivity. I just about couldn't keep up with the mower!


Praying you'll get good test results.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2021)

Take your time and don`t overdo it, Little Brother. You got all the time in the world, so no need to be rush things. Good to hear you on the mend.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 27, 2021)

Well, after meeting the doctor today and him having done some more research, it turns out I won't need a blood test. All the blood tests check for antibodies and not bacteria so I would test positive for antibodies for quite some time. All we can do now is just monitor for symptoms so I'll continue checking my temperature over the next month and if a fever and joint pain and swelling doesn't come back, I'm cured! It's just good to be getting back to a semblance of normal again.


----------

